# Genkernel on ext4, grub2- /,home,boot all on sda8 question

## wrc1944

I've always compiled my own kernels, but was curious as I'd like to run genkernel on an amd64 Gentoo "testing" install that is entirely on only one ext4 partition sda8, with it's own grub2 bootloader on sda8, that I chainload into from a controller legacy grub on sda3.

I just moved to grub2 (still a bit unfamiliar with the usage details), so can I just run  genkernel --all, then run grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg, and everything will be OK?

----------

## Tony0945

I'm not sure about the grub2, but it seems reasonable. I chain load Mythbuntu the same way, however Ubuntu set up the grub2 from a menu so I can't help with that at all.

If you are used to compiling your kernel, you may want to trim down the unused drivers by running "genkernel --menuconfig all". and if you have a working kernel just point to the config with:

genkernel --menuconfig  --kernel-config=PATH_TO_YOUR_EXISTING_KERNEL_CONFIG   all

I do this all the time.

----------

